# Merged: Rockets Survivor + Final Three



## Cornholio

*Rockets Survivor*

Every board seems to have one, I'll just copy the rules.



> Here are the rules:
> 
> Every player starts off with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. *You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.*
> 
> I ask is that you put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (ie. Parker 11, Parker 12, Parker 11, etc). Once a player has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can state your reason as to why you voted the way you did.
> 
> You simply copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left.
> 
> Put a subtract sign in () and a addition sign for the player that you altered.
> (-) (+)
> 
> *There is a 1-hour limit before you can vote again.*


10 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
10 Shane Battier
10 Ryan Bowen
10 Lior Eliyahu
10 Chuck Hayes
10 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
10 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
10 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
10 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
10 Shane Battier
*9 Ryan Bowen (-)*
10 Lior Eliyahu
10 Chuck Hayes
10 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
*11 Tracy McGrady (+)*
10 Dikembe Mutombo
10 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
10 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
10 Shane Battier
*8 Ryan Bowen (-)*
10 Lior Eliyahu
*11 Chuck Hayes (+)*
10 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
11 Tracy McGrady 
10 Dikembe Mutombo
10 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
10 Yao Ming


You know I HAD to do it! LOL


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Not This Game again! seem too much on other boards, but whatever. 

10 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
10 Shane Battier
*7 Ryan Bowen (-)*
10 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
10 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
11 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*11 Steve Novak (+)*
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
10 Yao Ming


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
10 Shane Battier
*6 Ryan Bowen (-)*
10 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
10 Luther Head 
10 Juwan Howard
*11 John Lucas III (+)*
11 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak 
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
10 Yao Ming


----------



## chn353

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
10 Shane Battier
5 Ryan Bowen (-)
10 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
10 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III 
11 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
11 Yao Ming (+)


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 *Kelenna Azubuike*
10 Shane Battier
5 Ryan Bowen (-)
10 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
10 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III 
11 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
*12 Yao Ming (+)*


because Bowen has enough minus for now


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
10 Shane Battier
5 Ryan Bowen 
10 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
*11 Luther Head (+)*
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
11 Tracy McGrady
*9 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
12 Yao Ming 

Only cause I think this will be Deke's last contract and he can retire. And I picked Luther to be one upped because I have always liked his detirmination... even when he was at Ill.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
*11 Shane Battier (+)*
5 Ryan Bowen
*9 Lior Eliyahu (-)*
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head 
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
11 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
12 Yao Ming


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier 
*4 Ryan Bowen (-)*
9 Lior Eliyahu 
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head 
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
11 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
*11 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
10 Bob Sura
12 Yao Ming


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

HAHAHHAHAHA....I give Bowen another day or so at max. Ill be different tho, Anyway:

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
4 Ryan Bowen
*8 Lior Eliyahu (-)*
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
*12 Tracy McGrady (+)*
9 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
12 Yao Ming


----------



## chn353

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
3 Ryan Bowen (-)
8 Lior Eliyahu 
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
12 Tracy McGrady 
9 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming (+)

try 3 hours


----------



## kevin lewis

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
2 Ryan Bowen (-)
8 Lior Eliyahu 
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
10 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
13 Tracy McGrady (+)
9 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
2 Ryan Bowen
8 Lior Eliyahu 
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
*9 Juwan Howard (-)*
11 John Lucas III
*14 Tracy McGrady (+)*
9 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
*1 Ryan Bowen (-)*
8 Lior Eliyahu 
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
14 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
*12 Steve Novak (+)*
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Hehe, let me kill Ry-Bo

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
*0 Ryan Bowen (-)*
8 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
14 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
*13 Steve Novak (+) * yup, I like Novak!
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming

Ryan Bowen one last look:









Template for next person:


Code:


10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
8 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
14 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming


----------



## hitokiri315

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
8 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
14 Tracy McGrady 1+14=15
9 Dikembe Mutombo 1-9=8
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming

NEXT PERSON

*10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
11 Shane Battier
8 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
15 Tracy McGrady 
8 Dikembe Mutombo 
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
13 Yao Ming*


----------



## K-Dub

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier (+)
8 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
15 Tracy McGrady 
8 Dikembe Mutombo 
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura (-)
13 Yao Ming

:evil:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
8 Lior Eliyahu
11 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
*14 Tracy McGrady (-)*
8 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura
*14 Yao Ming (+)*

Even the points out. lol.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
8 Lior Eliyahu
*10 Chuck Hayes (-)*
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
14 Tracy McGrady 
*9 Dikembe Mutombo (+) *
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura
14 Yao Ming 

iam sorry i think Deke deserves some love and chuck has been overrated these dayz don't kill me Hayesfan :angel:


----------



## K-Dub

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
8 Lior Eliyahu
10 Chuck Hayes 
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
15 Tracy McGrady (+)
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)
9 Bob Sura
14 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*11 Rafer Alston (+)*
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
*7 Lior Eliyahu (-)*
10 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
9 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
15 Tracy McGrady 
9 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis 
9 Bob Sura
14 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
7 Lior Eliyahu
10 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
*8 Juwan Howard (-)*
11 John Lucas III
15 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
*14 Steve Novak (+)*
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura
14 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
*6 Lior Eliyahu (-)*
10 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard 
11 John Lucas III
15 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak 
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura
*15 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
*5 Lior Eliyahu (-)*
10 Chuck Hayes
11 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard 
11 John Lucas III
*16 Tracy McGrady(+)*
9 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak 
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
9 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
*4 Lior Eliyahu (-)*
10 Chuck Hayes
*12 Luther Head (+)*
8 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Eliyahu is not even a Rocket yet, what the heck?

Should we just take off his points and give them to the Rockets who are behind?
That would be 
9 Kelenna Azubuike
8 Juwan Howard
9 Dikembe Mutombo
9 Bob Sura
I would say each adds one point.

If everybody agrees this, the template for next person would be:



Code:


11 Rafer Alston
[B]10 Kelenna Azubuike (+)[/B]
12 Shane Battier
10 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
[B]9 Juwan Howard (+)[/B]
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady
[B]10 Dikembe Mutombo (+)[/B]
14 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
[B]10 Bob Sura (+)[/B]
15 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Since no one said nay to DTM's idea I will take it from his post...

11 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
*11 Chuck Hayes (+)*
12 Luther Head
*8 Juwan Howard (-)*
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak
10 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming

I would never kill you over an opinion.. I will just give my boy back his point that you took away. I took one away from Juwan Howard because.. well I have to take it from someone!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes 
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard 
11 John Lucas III
*17 Tracy McGrady (+)*
10 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak
*9 Kirk Snyder (-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Eliyahu was going to get eliminated anyway. I put him because he was on the Rockets' page.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

As my new avatar shown:








You know who's point I'm going to add. lol

11 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
*16 Tracy McGrady (-)* Too high Too early!
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*15 Steve Novak (+)*
9 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*11 Rafer Alston (+)*
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady 
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*14 Steve Novak (-)*
9 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming

Novak is a little high too when he has yet to play a single (real) game yet over all the other guys like alston I know iam making enemys posting here :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (+)*
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady 
*9 Dikembe Mutombo (-)* too old
14 Steve Novak 
9 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming


----------



## bronx43

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head 
*8 Juwan Howard (+)*
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady 
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
*14 Steve Novak (-)*
9 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming

Juwan is an underrated asset of ours. Best PF on the team.


----------



## kevin lewis

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes ( + )
12 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady 
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
14 Steve Novak 
8 Kirk Snyder ( - )
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes 
12 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady 
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
13 Steve Novak (-)
9 Kirk Snyder ( + )
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
15 Yao Ming


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
10 Kelenna Azubuike
12 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes 
12 Luther Head 
*7 Juwan Howard (-)*
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady 
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
13 Steve Novak
9 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
*16 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
10 Kelenna Azubuike
*13 Shane Battier(+)*
11 Chuck Hayes 
12 Luther Head 
7 Juwan Howard 
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady 
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
*12 Steve Novak(-)*
9 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
16 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
*12 Chuck Hayes(+)*
12 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
*8 Kirk Snyder(-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
16 Yao Ming

Minus for Snyder cause I don't like players with attitude (though I hope he loses some of it playing in Houston!!)


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Just let everybody know, bronx43 forgot to take one point away from Novak and add one for Howard. I will do it for all of you, don't say I take away two people's points and add them to another two. It was just an error. 

12 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
*13 Chuck Hayes (+)*
12 Luther Head
*8 Juwan Howard (correction)*
11 John Lucas III
16 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
*11 Steve Novak (correction)*
*7 Kirk Snyder (-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
16 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
10 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes 
12 Luther Head
* 7 Juwan Howard (-) *
11 John Lucas III
*17 Tracy McGrady (+) *
9 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak 
7 Kirk Snyder 
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
16 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
*9 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard 
11 John Lucas III
17 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
7 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
*17 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
*8 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard 
11 John Lucas III
17 Tracy McGrady
*10 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
11 Steve Novak
7 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
17 Yao Ming 

Deke!!!!


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
*7 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
*8 Juwan Howard (+)*
11 John Lucas III
17 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
7 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
17 Yao Ming 

If it weren't for Howard, we'd have started Ryan Bowen for most of 2005. This Azubuick fellow needs to leave. He's a joke.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

I just re-read the rules, and I think its gonna take forever to get to 0 points.... how 'bout we give someone the boot at 5?


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston (+)*
*6 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard 
11 John Lucas III
17 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
7 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
17 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Yao Mania said:


> I just re-read the rules, and I think its gonna take forever to get to 0 points.... how 'bout we give someone the boot at 5?


Or, we can take away five points from every player.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston 
*7 Kelenna Azubuike (+)*
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
11 John Lucas III
17 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
*6 Kirk Snyder(-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
17 Yao Ming

Cause I can't have Buike leave 2nd!! 

As for taking 5 away from everyone... that's fine by me!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike 
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
*10 John Lucas III (-)*
17 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
6 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
*18 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (-)*
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III 
*18 Tracy McGrady (+)*
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
6 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
18 Yao Ming


----------



## JMES HOME

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston ( - )
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
13 Luther Head ( + )
8 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III 
18 Tracy McGrady 
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
6 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
18 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston 
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
13 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
18 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
*5 Kirk Snyder (-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
*19 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
13 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
*19 Tracy McGrady (+)*
10 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
*4 Kirk Snyder (-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
19 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
*12 Luther Head (-)*
8 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
19 Tracy McGrady 
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*12 Steve Novak (+)*
4 Kirk Snyder 
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
19 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
*8 Kelenna Azubuike(+)*
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
19 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak 
*3 Kirk Snyder (-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
19 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
*7 Kelenna Azubuike(-)*
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
10 John Lucas III
19 Tracy McGrady
*11 Dikembe Mutombo*
12 Steve Novak 
3 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
19 Yao Ming

Wow, what's with the hate on Snyder??


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Yao Mania said:


> Wow, what's with the hate on Snyder??


Well, since I had to pick someone.. figured he was so close to heading out, I would pick on him too.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Yao Mania said:


> Wow, what's with the hate on Snyder??


Because the Rockets had a fight with him when he was in Utah. I think the biggest thing is that he hasn't dunk over a guy for us yet! If someone make this post on the week when that thing is happening again, his points will be sky high.


----------



## kezhou

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
*9 John Lucas III*(-)
*20 Tracy McGrady*(+)
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak 
3 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
10 Bob Sura
19 Yao Ming
:angel:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

HOLY CRAP!!!

bob sura has lasted longer in this thread than he has for the rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
9 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
3 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
*9 Bob Sura (-)* Thx for the reminder ISF. 
*20 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (+)*
7 Kelenna Azubuike
13 Shane Battier
*12 Chuck Hayes (-) *
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
9 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
3 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura 
20 Yao Ming 

iam sry but Hayes shouldn't be ranked higher then Alston


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



I Start Fires said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> bob sura has lasted longer in this thread than he has for the rockets.


 :rofl:


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
7 Kelenna Azubuike
*14 Shane Battier (+)*
12 Chuck Hayes 
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
9 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
*2 Kirk Snyder (-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
9 Bob Sura
20 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
7 Kelenna Azubuike
14 Shane Battier
*13 Chuck Hayes (+)*
12 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
9 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady 
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
2 Kirk Snyder
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
*9 Bob Sura (-)*
20 Yao Ming 

I'll bounce onto the boot Bob bandwagon (man look at that alliteration!!)

I had to give Chuck his point back... someone will just have to give Alston some more points if you want him higher than Chuck! LOL


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

This game is taking forever....


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Yao Mania said:


> This game is taking forever....


That's the idea.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Yao Mania said:


> This game is taking forever....


So does the TV show Survivor every season that thing is on I feel like it takes forever to finally get rid of it again! LOL


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



HayesFan said:


> 12 Rafer Alston
> 7 Kelenna Azubuike
> 14 Shane Battier
> 13 Chuck Hayes
> *13 Luther Head (+)*
> 8 Juwan Howard
> 9 John Lucas III
> 20 Tracy McGrady
> 11 Dikembe Mutombo
> 12 Steve Novak
> 2 Kirk Snyder
> 10 Vassilis Spanoulis
> *8 Bob Sura (-)*
> 20 Yao Ming
> 
> Yah, this will keep us busy until the off-season ends


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston (+)*
7 Kelenna Azubuike
14 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
13 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
9 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
*1 Kirk Snyder (-)*
10 Vassilis Spanoulis
8 Bob Sura 
20 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

So it's my job to "kill" Kirk Snyder


13 Rafer Alston 
7 Kelenna Azubuike
14 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
*14 Luther Head (+) *
8 Juwan Howard
9 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
*0 Kirk Snyder (-) *
10 Vassilis Spanoulis 
8 Bob Sura 
20 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Gosh is Snyder that unwanted? 


13 Rafer Alston 
8 Kelenna Azubuike(+)
14 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III(-)
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
0 Kirk Snyder 
10 Vassilis Spanoulis 
8 Bob Sura 
19 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



crazyfan said:


> Gosh is Snyder that unwanted?


Yah I know, what's with the Snyder hate?? Oh well, Synder is gone... and why do you guys like Azubuike so much??

13 Rafer Alston 
*7 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
14 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head 
8 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
Kirk Snyder (eliminated)
*11 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
8 Bob Sura 
19 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike
14 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady 
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak 
11 Vassilis Spanoulis 
*7 Bob Sura (-)
20 Yao Ming (+)*

Gotta keep T-Mac and Yao on the same level! and I am still on the boot bob bandwagon! :angel:


----------



## On Thre3

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

nooooooo join my fanclub


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

3 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike 
14 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes (+)
14 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
Kirk Snyder (eliminated)
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
8 Bob Sura(-)
19 Yao Ming


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*4 Rafer Alston (+)*
7 Kelenna Azubuike 
14 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes 
14 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
*7 Bob Sura (-)*
19 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
7 Kelenna Azubuike 
14 Shane Battier
*12 Chuck Hayes (-) * 
14 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
11 Vassilis Spanoulis
7 Bob Sura 
19 Yao Ming

there is something wrong Alston missed a 1


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
7 Kelenna Azubuike
14 Shane Battier
12 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
8 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
*12 Vassilis Spanoulis(+) He just beated the crap out of Dirk, gotta give him some points*
*6 Bob Sura (-)*
19 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Fixed some errors.

15 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike
14 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (+)*
14 Luther Head
*7 Juwan Howard (-)*
8 John Lucas III
20 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
12 Vassilis Spanoulis
4 Bob Sura 
20 Yao Ming


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

the counts are starting to get off. i dont feel like figuring it out in whole, but sura should only have 3. im guessin some of the posts copying and pasting the wrong list which means other players will have the wrong number of votes too.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

The last player should have 160, but right now it would be 158, so I'll just add 1 point to Yao and T-Mac.

15 Rafer Alston
7 Kelenna Azubuike
14 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard 
8 John Lucas III
21 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
12 Vassilis Spanoulis
4 Bob Sura
21 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*6 Kelenna Azubuike (-)
15 Shane Battier (+)*
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
21 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
12 Vassilis Spanoulis
4 Bob Sura
21 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*5 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
15 Shane Battier 
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
21 Tracy McGrady
*12 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
12 Steve Novak
12 Vassilis Spanoulis
4 Bob Sura
21 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*4 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
15 Shane Battier 
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
21 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo 
12 Steve Novak
*13 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
4 Bob Sura
21 Yao Ming

After what he did against Germany, V-Span gets a plus from me!


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
4 Kelenna Azubuike 
*16 Shane Battier(+)*
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
21 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis 
*3 Bob Sura (-)*
21 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
4 Kelenna Azubuike 
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
21 Tracy McGrady
*13 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis 
*2 Bob Sura (-)*
21 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*4 Kelenna Azubuike (+)*
16 Shane Battier
*13 Chuck Hayes (-)*
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
21 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo 
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis 
2 Bob Sura 
21 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*3 Kelenna Azubuike (-) *
16 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes 
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
*22 Tracy McGrady (+) *
13 Dikembe Mutombo 
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis 
2 Bob Sura 
21 Yao Ming


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
3 Kelenna Azubuike 
16 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes 
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady (+) 
13 Dikembe Mutombo 
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis 
1 Bob Sura (-)
21 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
3 Kelenna Azubuike
16 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
7 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis
*0 Bob Sura (-)*
*22 Yao Ming*

Let me be the killer.
Bobby Sura, once last look in this game:


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
3 Kelenna Azubuike
16 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (+)*
14 Luther Head
*6 Juwan Howard (-)*
8 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis
22 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*2 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes 
14 Luther Head
6 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis
*23 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## jamesblair23

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
1 *Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes 
14 Luther Head
6 Juwan Howard
8 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
13 *Steve Novak (+)*
13 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

I am the Killer on this thread. One more player is eliminated from this game. 
One last look at Kelenna Azubuike:



























15 Rafer Alston
*0 Kelenna Azubuike (-)*
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
6 Juwan Howard
*9 John Lucas III (+) *
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
13 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head*
5 Juwan Howard(-)
*9 John Lucas III 
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
*14 Vassilis Spanoulis(+)*
23 Yao Ming

Gonna give V-span a vote since his hype is up!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
16 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)*
14 Luther Head
*4 Juwan Howard (-)*
9 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
16 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (-)*
14 Luther Head
4 Juwan Howard 
9 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
*15 Vassilis Spanoulis(+)*
23 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
*3 Juwan Howard(-)*
*10 John Lucas III (+)*
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
*2 Juwan Howard(-)*
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*14 Steve Novak (+)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
*1 Juwan Howard (-)*
10 John Lucas III
*24 Tracy McGrady (+)*
13 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak 
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## jamesblair23

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
16 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
0 Juwan Howard (-) GONE
10 John Lucas III
24 Tracy McGrady 
13 Dikembe Mutombo
15 Steve Novak (+)
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Noooo, I am the one who gets to kill anyone..., jamesblair23, damn you..., but you added it on Novak so it's alright. 
Ok, Juwan Howard one last look on the board of this game:














































Yup, Starters get more pix. :raised_ey

15 Rafer Alston
*17 Shane Battier(+)*
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
10 John Lucas III
*23 Tracy McGrady(-)*
13 Dikembe Mutombo
15 Steve Novak
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
17 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*14 Steve Novak (-)
16 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
23 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston(+)*
17 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*13 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis 
23 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
17 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
*15 Luther Head (+) *
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
*12 Dikembe Mutombo (-) *
13 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis 
23 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
17 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes(+)*
15 Luther Head 
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
*11 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
13 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
23 Yao Ming

Gotta keep Chuck and Luther on the same level! Personally, love Deke's work, but I am sure he has to be close to retirement!


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
17 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
*10 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
13 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
*23 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



CrackerJack said:


> 16 Rafer Alston
> 17 Shane Battier
> 15 Chuck Hayes
> 15 Luther Head
> 10 John Lucas III
> 23 Tracy McGrady
> *10 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
> 13 Steve Novak
> 16 Vassilis Spanoulis
> *24 Yao Ming (+)*


Fixed for CrackerJack.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
*18 Shane Battier (+)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo 
*12 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
24 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston(-)*
18 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
10 John Lucas III
23 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*13 Steve Novak (+)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
24 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
18 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
*9 John Lucas III (-)
24 Tracy McGrady (+)*
10 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
24 Yao Ming


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
18 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
*8 John Lucas III (-)
25 Tracy McGrady (+)*
10 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
24 Yao Ming


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
18 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
7 John Lucas III (-)
25 Tracy McGrady 
10 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming (+)


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
18 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
*6 John Lucas III (-)*
25 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*14 Steve Novak(+)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
18 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
*5 John Lucas III (-)*
25 Tracy McGrady
*11 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
14 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
18 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes (+)*
15 Luther Head
*4 John Lucas III (-)*
25 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo 
14 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*19 Shane Battier (+)*
16 Chuck Hayes 
15 Luther Head
*3 John Lucas III (-)*
25 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
19 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes 
*16 Luther Head (+)*
*2 John Lucas III (-)*
25 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (+)*
19 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head 
*1 John Lucas III (-)*
25 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

It's time for my second "kill" :biggrin: 

16 Rafer Alston 
19 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head 
*0 John Lucas III (-) *
*26 Tracy McGrady (+) *
11 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
25 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston 
19 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head 
26 Tracy McGrady 
11 Dikembe Mutombo
*13 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
*26 Yao Ming (+)*

Hey does someone want to keep track of the order of ppl getting ousted on the front page?


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (+)*
19 Shane Battier 
*15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head 
26 Tracy McGrady 
11 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
26 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston 
19 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(+)* 
16 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
*10 Dikembe Mutombo(-)*
13 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
26 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston 
* 20 Shane Battier (+)*
*15 Chuck Hayes(-)* 
16 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
26 Yao Ming

You can't keep Chuck alive forever!


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Ok, since JLIII is gone, here are the pictures of him.





































*16 Rafer Alston(-)*
20 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*14 Steve Novak(+)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
26 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*13 Steve Novak (-) *
*17 Vassilis Spanoulis (+) *
26 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
*11 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
13 Steve Novak 
*16 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
26 Yao Ming


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes (-)
16 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo (+)
13 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis 
26 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Legend-Like said:


> 16 Rafer Alston
> 20 Shane Battier
> 1*4 *Chuck Hayes (-)
> 16 Luther Head
> 26 Tracy McGrady
> 12 Dikembe Mutombo (+)
> 13 Steve Novak
> 16 Vassilis Spanoulis
> 26 Yao Ming


edit for legend... to correct


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes(+)*
16 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo 
*12 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
26 Yao Ming

And I can try to keep him forever, YM... I can try!!! LOL


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*17 Luther Head (+)*
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo 
12 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
26 Yao Ming

:devil2:


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
*13 Chuck Hayes (-)*
17 Luther Head 
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo 
12 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
*27 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

:laugh: YM You stinker!! I have to wait until 1:14pm my time to vote again!! :curse: 

Oh well, I guess since Juwan and Ryan Bowen were booted before him I won't complain if he is kicked off the island now.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (+)*
17 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo
*11 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
27 Yao Ming 

:angel:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (-)*
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo
*12 Steve Novak (+)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
27 Yao Ming


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston (-)*
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo
12 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
*28 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)*
17 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo
*11 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
28 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
26 Tracy McGrady
12 Dikembe Mutombo
*11 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
28 Yao Ming


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
27 Tracy McGrady(+)
12 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak 
15 Vassilis Spanoulis(-)
28 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Fixed stats for every player. Since two points were missing, I put the points to Novak and Deke. 


Code:


15 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
27 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
11 Steve Novak
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
28 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
*28 Tracy McGrady (+)*
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*10 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
28 Yao Ming


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston (-)
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
28 Tracy McGrady 
13 Dikembe Mutombo
10 Steve Novak 
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming (+)


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
*29 Tracy McGrady(+)*
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*9 Steve Novak(-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming 

gotta keep t-mac and yao on the same level until they are the only two left!! LOL


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes*
16 Luther Head(-)*
29 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*10 Steve Novak(+)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)*
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*9 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
*12 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
*10 Steve Novak (+)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
*11 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
*11 Steve Novak (+)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## jamesblair23

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
*10 Dikembe Mutombo (-)
12 Steve Novak (+)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo 
*11 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
10 Dikembe Mutombo
*10 Steve Novak (-)
16 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
29 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
*11 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
10 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis 
29 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
*21 Shane Battier(+)*
*13 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo 
10 Steve Novak 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis 
29 Yao Ming




Why will Yao eventually win this?


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (+)*
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
*9 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)*
16 Luther Head
29 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
*8 Steve Novak (-)*
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming

Thank goodness for my man cornholio.. helping me keep Chuck alive! :biggrin:


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
*30 Tracy McGrady (+) *
11 Dikembe Mutombo
*7 Steve Novak (-) *
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston (-)
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady 
11 Dikembe Mutombo
6 Steve Novak
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
29 Yao Ming (+)


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Demiloy said:


> 15 Rafer Alston (-)
> 21 Shane Battier
> 15 Chuck Hayes
> 16 Luther Head
> 31 Tracy McGrady
> 11 Dikembe Mutombo
> 6 Steve Novak
> 16 Vassilis Spanoulis
> 29 Yao Ming (+)


you got it a bit wrong there...

*14 Rafer Alston * not 15, since yout took one point
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
*30 Tracy McGrady* not 31
11 Dikembe Mutombo
*7 Steve Novak* not 6
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
*30 Yao Ming* not 29, since you added one point

now my choices

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
30 Tracy McGrady
11 Dikembe Mutombo
*6 Steve Novak (-)* 
16 Vassilis Spanoulis
30 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
30 Tracy McGrady
*12 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
6 Steve Novak
*15 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
30 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



HayesFan said:


> Thank goodness for my man cornholio.. helping me keep Chuck alive! :biggrin:


The rookies must go first. :biggrin: 

15 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
30 Tracy McGrady
*13 Dikembe Mutombo (+)
5 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis 
30 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (+)*
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
30 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo 
*4 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
30 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston 
21 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(+)*
16 Luther Head
30 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
*3 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
30 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
30 Tracy McGrady
*14 Dikembe Mutombo (+)
2 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
30 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes
*15 Luther Head (-)*
30 Tracy McGrady
14 Dikembe Mutombo
*3 Steve Novak (+)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
30 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
30 Tracy McGrady
14 Dikembe Mutombo 
*2 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
*31 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
*31 Tracy McGrady(+)*
14 Dikembe Mutombo
*1 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
31 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston(+)*
21 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
14 Dikembe Mutombo
*0 Steve Novak (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
31 Yao Ming

i'll take my anger of china's lost on Novak :curse:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Ok, with Novak is gone, I think he needs some Pics. Well, My avatar would do:









17 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
15 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
*15 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
31 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
*16 Luther Head (+)*
31 Tracy McGrady
15 Dikembe Mutombo 
*14 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
31 Yao Ming


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
*17 Luther Head (+)*
31 Tracy McGrady
*14 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
31 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
*16 Luther Head (-)*
31 Tracy McGrady
14 Dikembe Mutombo 
*15 Vassilis Spanoulis(+)*
31 Yao Ming[/QUOTE]


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(+)*
16 Luther Head 
31 Tracy McGrady
*13 Dikembe Mutombo(-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
31 Yao Ming

my new goal.. to keep Luther and Chuck on the same level... :angel:


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston (+)
20 Shane Battier (-)*
16 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
15 Vassilis Spanoulis
31 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
*14 Dikembe Mutombo (+)
14 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
31 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier 
*17 Chuck Hayes (+) *
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
*13 Dikembe Mutombo (-) *
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
31 Yao Ming


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier 
17 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
*12 Dikembe Mutombo (-) * 
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
*32 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
20 Shane Battier 
*16 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
*13 Dikembe Mutombo (+) * 
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
32 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
*19 Shane Battier (-)* 
16 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
*14 Dikembe Mutombo (+) * 
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
32 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
19 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head
31 Tracy McGrady
14 Dikembe Mutombo
*15 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
32 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
19 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
*15 Luther Head (-)
32 Tracy McGrady (+)*
14 Dikembe Mutombo
15 Vassilis Spanoulis 
32 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
*20 Shane Battier(+)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
32 Tracy McGrady 
14 Dikembe Mutombo
*14 Vassilis Spanoulis(-)*
32 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
*33 Tracy McGrady (+)*
14 Dikembe Mutombo
*13 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
32 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
33 Tracy McGrady 
*13 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
13 Vassilis Spanoulis 
*33 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
*21 Shane Battier(+)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
33 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo 
*12 Vassilis Spanoulis(-)*
33 Yao Ming


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head(-)
33 Tracy McGrady
13 Dikembe Mutombo
13 Vassilis Spanoulis(+)
33 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
*20 Shane Battier (-)*
15 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
33 Tracy McGrady*
14 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
13 Vassilis Spanoulis
33 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
14 Luther Head
33 Tracy McGrady
*13 Dikembe Mutombo (-)
14 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
33 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
20 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
*15 Luther Head (+)*
33 Tracy McGrady
*12 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
33 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
*21 Shane Battier(+)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
33 Tracy McGrady
*11 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
33 Yao Ming

From here on out this survivor could get bloody!!! LOL


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
33 Tracy McGrady
*10 Dikembe Mutombo (-) Giving young guys some chances. *
*15 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
33 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
*34 Tracy McGrady (+)*
*9 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
15 Vassilis Spanoulis 
33 Yao Ming


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (-)*
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
34 Tracy McGrady
9 Dikembe Mutombo 
15 Vassilis Spanoulis 
* 34 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston 
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
*35 Tracy McGrady (+) *
*8 Dikembe Mutombo (-) *
15 Vassilis Spanoulis 
34 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston 
21 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady 
*9 Dikembe Mutombo (+) 
14 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
34 Yao Ming


----------



## changas

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*22 Shane Battier (+)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*8 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
34 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
22 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*7 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
*35 Yao Ming(+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
22 Shane Battier 
*15 Chuck Hayes(-)*
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*8 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
22 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)*
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*7 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*23 Shane Battier(+)*
15 Chuck Hayes 
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*6 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*22 Shane Battier (-)*
15 Chuck Hayes 
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*7 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*23 Shane Battier (+)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*6 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming

BOUNCY BOUNCY BOUNCY... lol


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier 
*14 Chuck Hayes (-)*
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*7 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)*
15 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*6 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming

BOUNCY BOUNCY BOUNCY!! :angel:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
*16 Luther Head (+)*
35 Tracy McGrady
*5 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(+)*
16 Luther Head 
35 Tracy McGrady
*4 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
35 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head 
35 Tracy McGrady
*5 Dikembe Mutombo (+)
13 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
35 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
16 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady*
4 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
*14 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
35 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*5 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis 
35 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
35 Tracy McGrady
*4 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
*36 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
16 Luther Head
*36 Tracy McGrady (+)
3 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
36 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes (+)*
16 Luther Head
36 Tracy McGrady 
*2 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
36 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*24 Shane Battier(+)*
16 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
36 Tracy McGrady
*1 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
36 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*17 Luther Head (+)*
36 Tracy McGrady
1 Dikembe Mutombo
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
36 Yao Ming

I'm not going to be the one to kill Deke off....


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

darn you.. I gotta wait nearly an hour to vote again!! I don't wanna be the one to take Deke off either.. but I didn't mind putting him to one.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
*16 Luther Head (-)*
36 Tracy McGrady
*2 Dikembe Mutombo (+)*
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
36 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Somebody has to do it right?

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
36 Tracy McGrady*
1 Dikembe Mutombo (-)*
*15 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
36 Yao Ming

Deke one last look in this game:


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

My third "kill" already :biggrin: :clap: 

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
*17 Luther Head (+) *
36 Tracy McGrady
*0 Dikembe Mutombo (-) *
15 Vassilis Spanoulis 
36 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(+)*
17 Luther Head 
36 Tracy McGrady 
*14 Vassilis Spanoulis(-)*
36 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes(-)*
*18 Luther Head (+)*
36 Tracy McGrady 
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
36 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(+)
17 Luther Head (-)*
36 Tracy McGrady
14 Vassilis Spanoulis
36 Yao Ming

bouncy bouncy!

And YM... you stop that!! LOL


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes(+)*
17 Luther Head 
36 Tracy McGrady
*13 Vassilis Spanoulis(-)*
36 Yao Ming

Ah HA HA... mine is an evil laugh! :biggrin: (this once an hour rule is a good thing!! LOL)


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Hayesfan, you are cheating. You need to take one post out, or Hayes is eliminated!


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Dean the Master said:


> Hayesfan, you are cheating. You need to take one post out, or Hayes is eliminated!


No I waited at least an hour to post... that's what the rules said. 



> Here are the rules:
> 
> Every player starts off with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.
> 
> I ask is that you put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (ie. Parker 11, Parker 12, Parker 11, etc). Once a player has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can state your reason as to why you voted the way you did.
> 
> You simply copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left.
> 
> Put a subtract sign in () and a addition sign for the player that you altered.
> (-) (+)
> 
> There is a 1-hour limit before you can vote again.


It doesn't say anything about posting twice in a row if no one else posts. I will take my second one away if that's how its ruled however.

Just lemme know... as its only a game :biggrin: and I don't mind admitting if I am wrong.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston (+)*
24 Shane Battier
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
36 Tracy McGrady
*12 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
36 Yao Ming


----------



## On Thre3

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

this might take a while so why not start subtracting 2 and adding 1?


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



On Thre3 said:


> this might take a while so why not start subtracting 2 and adding 1?



Or we could stop when we get down to 5 players?


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
24 Shane Battier
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
*37 Tracy McGrady (+)
11 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
36 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
37 Tracy McGrady 
*10 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)
37 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

When we get to the last two, I'll make a poll to decide who wins.


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
*38 Tracy McGrady (+)
9 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
37 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady 
*8 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)
38 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier(+)
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
7 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)
38 Yao Ming 

Cornholio, my Chilean friend, you and I are on the same wavelength!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*19 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
*6 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
38 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

19 Rafer Alston 
25 Shane Battier
*18 Chuck Hayes (+)*
17 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
*5 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
38 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

19 Rafer Alston 
25 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes 
*18 Luther Head (+)*
38 Tracy McGrady
*4 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
38 Yao Ming[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*20 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head 
38 Tracy McGrady
*3 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
38 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

20 Rafer Alston 
*26 Shane Battier(+)*
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
*2 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
38 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

20 Rafer Alston 
26 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes(-)*
18 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
*3 Vassilis Spanoulis (+)*
38 Yao Ming]


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

20 Rafer Alston
26 Shane Battier
*18 Chuck Hayes(+)*
18 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
*2 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
38 Yao Ming

Bouncy Bouncy! :angel:


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

20 Rafer Alston
26 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
*1 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)
39 Yao Ming(+)*


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*19 Rafer Alston (-)
27 Shane Battier (+)*
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
38 Tracy McGrady
1 Vassilis Spanoulis 
39 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

20 Rafer Alston
26 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
*39 Tracy McGrady (+)
0 Vassilis Spanoulis (-)*
39 Yao Ming

and vassilis is out...:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Thank you Mr.Prince for doing the V-Span pictures thing. 
Alston's point is 19 not 20.
Error Fixed.

19 Rafer Alston
*28 Shane Battier (+)*
*17 Chuck Hayes (-)*
18 Luther Head
39 Tracy McGrady
39 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston(-)*
28 Shane Battier 
*18 Chuck Hayes (+)*
18 Luther Head
39 Tracy McGrady
39 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
*27 Shane Battier (-)*
18 Chuck Hayes 
18 Luther Head
39 Tracy McGrady
*40 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston (-)
27 Shane Battier 
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
39 Tracy McGrady
41 Yao Ming (+)


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (-)*
27 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
*40 Tracy McGrady(+)*
41 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston 
*26 Shane Battier (-)*
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
*41 Tracy McGrady (+)*
41 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (+)
25 Shane Battier (-)*
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
41 Tracy McGrady 
41 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes (-)*
18 Luther Head
41 Tracy McGrady 
41 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (-)*
25 Shane Battier
*18 Chuck Hayes (+)*
18 Luther Head
41 Tracy McGrady
41 Yao Ming

Bouncy Bouncy! :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes 
18 Luther Head
41 Tracy McGrady
*40 Yao Ming (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
*24 Shane Battier (-)*
18 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
41 Tracy McGrady
*41 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (-)*
24 Shane Battier 
*19 Chuck Hayes (+)*
18 Luther Head
41 Tracy McGrady
41 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Dean the Master said:


> Thank you Mr.Prince for doing the V-Span pictures thing.
> Alston's point is 19 not 20.
> Error Fixed.


no problem, and thanks for fixing the error.

17 Rafer Alston
*23 Shane Battier (-)
20 Chuck Hayes (+)*
18 Luther Head
41 Tracy McGrady
41 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (-) *
23 Shane Battier 
20 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
*42 Tracy McGrady (+) *
41 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (-) *
23 Shane Battier 
20 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady 
*42 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (+) *
23 Shane Battier 
*19 Chuck Hayes(-)*
18 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady 
42 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (-)
24 Shane Battier(+)*
19 Chuck Hayes
18 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston (-)
24 Shane Battier
20 Chuck Hayes (+)
18 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
*19 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*19 Luther Head (+)*
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston(-)
25 Shane Battier(+)*
19 Chuck Hayes 
19 Luther Head 
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston(+)*
25 Shane Battier
*18 Chuck Hayes(-)* 
19 Luther Head 
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming



I have subtracted a point away from Chuck every round but the his number simply seems to get higher.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



crazyfan said:


> I have subtracted a point away from Chuck every round but the his number simply seems to get higher.


Ask Hayesfan why that's happening  But to my surprise she's been adding to Battier these last few rounds!

14 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes(-)* 
*20 Luther Head (+)*
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Yao Mania said:


> Ask Hayesfan why that's happening  But to my surprise she's been adding to Battier these last few rounds!


LOL I said my goal is to keep him at the same point level as Luther!! :angel: I don't mind if he goes out now but hey as long as I can still vote :biggrin: but I still have 20 minutes until I can vote again and get him some points back! :cheers: 

I have given Yao and T-Mac points too.. cause I want them at the same level until they are the last two left. I figure it will be fun to see exactly who here is a T-Mac fan and who is a Yao fan at the end of it all.

In fact.. the only person left on the list I didn't give points to was Skip.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston(+)*
25 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(-)* 
20 Luther Head 
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston(-)*
25 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes(+)*
20 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming



> I have subtracted a point away from Chuck every round but the his number simply seems to get higher.


Hayesfan has been addin to my man battier, so i've been returning the favor by adding to hayes the last 3 rounds :cheers:


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston(-)*
25 Shane Battier
*18 Chuck Hayes(+)*
20 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming

Thanks Auggie! I just want Head and Hayes to have the same points for a little while longer.. then yall can boot my boy off.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier
*19 Chuck Hayes (+)*
*19 Luther Head (-)*
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier
*20 Chuck Hayes (+)
18 Luther Head (-)*
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston(+)*
25 Shane Battier
*19 Chuck Hayes (-)*
18 Luther Head 
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston(-)
26 Shane Battier(+)*
19 Chuck Hayes 
18 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston
*25 Shane Battier (-)*
19 Chuck Hayes
*19 Luther Head (+)*
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (-)*
*26 Shane Battier (+)*
19 Chuck Hayes
19 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*11 Rafer Alston (-)
27 Shane Battier (+)*
19 Chuck Hayes
19 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (+)
26 Shane Battier (-)*
19 Chuck Hayes
19 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston (+)*
26 Shane Battier 
*18 Chuck Hayes(-)*
19 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston 
*25 Shane Battier (-)
19 Chuck Hayes (+)*
19 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (-)
26 Shane Battier (+)*
19 Chuck Hayes 
19 Luther Head
42 Tracy McGrady
42 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
*25 Shane Battier (-)*
19 Chuck Hayes
19 Luther Head
*43 Tracy McGrady (+)*
42 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston 
25 Shane Battier 
*18 Chuck Hayes (-) *
19 Luther Head
*44 Tracy McGrady (+) *
42 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*11 Rafer Alston (-)*
25 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes
19 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady 
*43 Yao Ming(+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes(-)*
19 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady 
43 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(-)*
19 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady 
43 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston 
25 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes(+)
18 Luther Head(-)*
44 Tracy McGrady
43 Yao Ming

You all will be glad to know next week I will be gone and you can boot my boy with no interference! LOL


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston
*24 Shane Battier (-)
18 Chuck Hayes (+)*
18 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady
43 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston (+)*
24 Shane Battier
18 Chuck Hayes 
*17 Luther Head (-)*
44 Tracy McGrady
43 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
24 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes (-)*
17 Luther Head 
44 Tracy McGrady
43 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
*23 Shane Battier (-)*
17 Chuck Hayes 
17 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady
*44 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston (-)
24 Shane Battier(+)*
17 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
24 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes(-)*
17 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
*23 Shane Battier (-)
17 Chuck Hayes (+)*
17 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston(-)
24 Shane Battier (+)*
17 Chuck Hayes 
17 Luther Head
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston(-) *
24 Shane Battier 
17 Chuck Hayes 
*18 Luther Head (+) *
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston (+) * 
24 Shane Battier 
17 Chuck Hayes 
*17 Luther Head (-)* 
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier 
*16 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*18 Luther Head (+)* 
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
24 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes
*17 Luther Head (-) * 
44 Tracy McGrady
44 Yao Ming

I think that head shouldn't have more points than alston, because alston* is * the starting point guard.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston 
24 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes
17 Luther Head
*43 Tracy McGrady (-)
44 Yao Ming (+)
*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston(+)* 
24 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes
*16 Luther Head(-)*
43 Tracy McGrady 
44 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston(+) * 
24 Shane Battier 
*15 Chuck Hayes(-)*
16 Luther Head
43 Tracy McGrady 
44 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



Hakeem said:


> 15 Rafer Alston
> 24 Shane Battier
> 16 Chuck Hayes
> 17 Luther Head
> *43 Tracy McGrady (-)
> 44 Yao Ming (+)
> *


correction:
Yao now has *45* points

17 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
*15 Luther Head (-)
44 Tracy McGrady (+)*
*45 Yao Ming*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*23 Shane Battier (-)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
*45 Tracy McGrady (+)*
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston (+)
22 Shane Battier (-)*
15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
45 Tracy McGrady 
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (-)
23 Shane Battier (+)
*15 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
45 Tracy McGrady
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston 
*22 Shane Battier (-)*
15 Chuck Hayes
*16 Luther Head (+)*
45 Tracy McGrady
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*21 Shane Battier (-)
16 Chuck Hayes (+)*
16 Luther Head 
45 Tracy McGrady
45 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston(+)*
21 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head 
45 Tracy McGrady
45 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston(-)*
21 Shane Battier
*16 Chuck Hayes (+)*
16 Luther Head
45 Tracy McGrady
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
21 Shane Battier
*17 Chuck Hayes (+)*
16 Luther Head
*44 Tracy McGrady (-)*
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

17 Rafer Alston
*20 Shane Battier (-)*
17 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
*45 Tracy McGrady (+)*
45 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston(+)*
20 Shane Battier 
*16 Chuck Hayes (-)*
16 Luther Head
45 Tracy McGrady 
45 Yao Ming

hehe fight to the end


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*19 Rafer Alston (+)
19 Shane Battier (-)*
16 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
45 Tracy McGrady
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

19 Rafer Alston 
19 Shane Battier 
16 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head (-)
46 Tracy McGrady (+)
45 Yao Ming


----------



## K-Dub

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

19 Rafer Alston 
19 Shane Battier 
*15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
15 Luther Head 
*47 Tracy McGrady (+)*
45 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

19 Rafer Alston
19 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
15 Luther Head
*46 Tracy McGrady (-)
46 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

19 Rafer Alston
*20 Shane Battier(+)
14 Chuck Hayes(-)* 
15 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady 
46 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

19 Rafer Alston
*19 Shane Battier (-)
15 Chuck Hayes (+)*
15 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
46 Yao Ming


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston(-)
20 Shane Battier (+)*
15 Chuck Hayes 
15 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
46 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
*19 Shane Battier (-)
16 Chuck Hayes (+)*
15 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
46 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston
*20 Shane Battier (+)
15 Chuck Hayes (-)*
15 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
46 Yao Ming
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (-)
21 Shane Battier (+)*
15 Chuck Hayes 
16 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
46 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston (+)*
21 Shane Battier 
*14 Chuck Hayes (-) * 
16 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
46 Yao Ming


----------



## chn353

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

this is taking years lol

i think we shuld be able to - and + 2 points from a player now and as more players get eliminated have like 3,4,5 pts cause as soon as a point it taken off rafer or chuck or luther...... 20 secs later a point is added back on


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

18 Rafer Alston 
*22 Shane Battier(+)*
14 Chuck Hayes 
*15 Luther Head(-)*
46 Tracy McGrady
46 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston (-)*
22 Shane Battier 
14 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head 
46 Tracy McGrady
*47 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



chn353 said:


> i think we shuld be able to - and + 2 points from a player now and as more players get eliminated have like 3,4,5 pts cause as soon as a point it taken off rafer or chuck or luther...... 20 secs later a point is added back on


When we get to the final 2 players (or 3), I'll make a poll to decide who wins. We just have to see who will be that 3rd player.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*18 Rafer Alston (+)*
22 Shane Battier 
*13 Chuck Hayes(-)*
15 Luther Head 
46 Tracy McGrady
47 Yao Ming


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*17 Rafer Alston(-) 
23 Shane Battier(+)*
13 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
47 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (-)*
23 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes
15 Luther Head
46 Tracy McGrady
*48 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston 
23 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes(+)
14 Luther Head(-)*
46 Tracy McGrady
48 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
*13 Luther Head(-)
47 Tracy McGrady (+)*
48 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
*12 Luther Head(-)
48 Tracy McGrady (+)*
48 Yao Ming

Guys, every other board keeps playing this game til the very last player, do you want us to be the only ones being so impatient and not being able to do that? I think we should keep going like this, I mean the game is meant to be long, besides what do you get if we finish it like say, in one week, then the game is over, so what, fun's gone, and we got nothing from it, so let's just keep playing.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)
11 Luther Head (-)*
48 Tracy McGrady 
48 Yao Ming


----------



## X-Factor

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
10 Luther Head (-)
49 Tracy McGrady (+)
48 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
23 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*11 Luther Head (+)*
49 Tracy McGrady 
48 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston(-)*
23 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes 
11 Luther Head 
49 Tracy McGrady
*49 Yao Ming(+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*24 Shane Battier (+)*
14 Chuck Hayes
*10 Luther Head (-)*
49 Tracy McGrady
49 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier 
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)
9 Luther Head (-)*
49 Tracy McGrady
49 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier 
*14 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*10 Luther Head (+)*
49 Tracy McGrady
49 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier 
14 Chuck Hayes
*9 Luther Head (-)
50 Tracy McGrady (+)*
49 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston(+)*
24 Shane Battier 
14 Chuck Hayes
*8 Luther Head (-)*
50 Tracy McGrady 
49 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston(-)*
24 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes
8 Luther Head 
50 Tracy McGrady
*50 Yao Ming(+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
24 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)
7 Luther Head (-)*
50 Tracy McGrady
50 Yao Ming


----------



## Mr.Prince

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
*25 Shane Battier (+)*
15 Chuck Hayes 
*6 Luther Head (-)*
50 Tracy McGrady
50 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
*5 Luther Head (-)
51 Tracy McGrady (+)*
50 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston (-)*
25 Shane Battier 
15 Chuck Hayes
*7 Luther Head (+)*
50 Tracy McGrady
50 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston 
25 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*8 Luther Head (+)*
50 Tracy McGrady
50 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



> 14 Rafer Alston
> 25 Shane Battier
> 14 Chuck Hayes
> 7 Luther Head
> 51 Tracy McGrady
> 50 Yao Ming


Fixed.

14 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier
14 Chuck Hayes 
*6 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
*51 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier
*15 Chuck Hayes (+)
5 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes 
*4 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
*3 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

15 Rafer Alston (-)
25 Shane Battier
15 Chuck Hayes
4 Luther Head (+)
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*16 Rafer Alston (+)*
25 Shane Battier
*14 Chuck Hayes(-)*
4 Luther Head 
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
25 Shane Battier
*13 Chuck Hayes(-)*
*5 Luther Head (+)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
*26 Shane Battier(+)*
13 Chuck Hayes
*4 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
26 Shane Battier*
12 Chuck Hayes(-)*
04 Luther Head
51 Tracy McGrady*
51 Yao Ming (-) then (+)*

------------
I just noticed that we have an extra point in this game, so I would take one points off from Yao...then add one from Hayes point...


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
*27 Shane Battier(+)*
12 Chuck Hayes
*3 Luther Head(-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston*
28 Shane Battier(+)*
12 Chuck Hayes*
2 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
28 Shane Battier
*13 Chuck Hayes (+)
1 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
*29 Shane Battier (+)*
13 Chuck Hayes 
*0 Luther Head (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming

Ok, I killed Head!
Luther Head One Last Look in the game of Survivor:

















































































DOWN TO FINAL FIVE!


Code:


16 Rafer Alston
29 Shane Battier
13 Chuck Hayes 
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
*28 Shane Battier (-)
14 Chuck Hayes (+)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

16 Rafer Alston
*29 Shane Battier (+)
13 Chuck Hayes (-)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*15 Rafer Alston (-)*
*30 Shane Battier (+)*
13 Chuck Hayes
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston (-)
31 Shane Battier (+)*
13 Chuck Hayes
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston 
*30 Shane Battier (-)
14 Chuck Hayes (+)*
51 Tracy McGrady
51 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
*29 Shane Battier (-)*
14 Chuck Hayes 
51 Tracy McGrady
*52 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
*28 Shane Battier (-)*
14 Chuck Hayes
*52 Tracy McGrady (+)*
52 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
*29 Shane Battier (+)*
*13 Chuck Hayes (-)
*52 Tracy McGrady
52 Yao Ming


----------



## Auggie

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*13 Rafer Alston (-)
30 Shane Battier (+)*
13 Chuck Hayes 
52 Tracy McGrady
52 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*14 Rafer Alston (+)*
30 Shane Battier
*12 Chuck Hayes (-)*
52 Tracy McGrady
52 Yao Ming


----------



## bbasok

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

14 Rafer Alston
*31 Shane Battier(+)*
*11 Chuck Hayes(-)*
52 Tracy McGrady
52 Yao Ming


Chuck Hayes a top 5 Rockets player?!?!


----------



## chn353

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

13 Rafer Alston (-)
32 Shane Battier(+)
11 Chuck Hayes
52 Tracy McGrady
52 Yao Ming


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (-) *
32 Shane Battier
11 Chuck Hayes
*53 Tracy McGrady (+) *
52 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
32 Shane Battier
*10 Chuck Hayes (-)*
53 Tracy McGrady 
*53 Yao Ming (+)*
<!-- / message -->


----------



## changas

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
32 Shane Battier
*9 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*54 Tracy McGrady (+)* 
53 Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

12 Rafer Alston
32 Shane Battier
*8 Chuck Hayes (-)*
54 Tracy McGrady 
*54 Yao Ming (+)*

Can't believe Head's gone before Hayes!!!


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Go ahead blame me! LOL I wanted them to stay together for as long as possible.

*11 Rafer Alston(-)
33 Shane Battier(+)*
8 Chuck Hayes 
54 Tracy McGrady
54 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston
33 Shane Battier
*7 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*55 Tracy McGrady (+)*
54 Yao Ming<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*10 Rafer Alston(-)*
33 Shane Battier
*8 Chuck Hayes (+)*
55 Tracy McGrady 
54 Yao Ming


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

10 Rafer Alston
*34 Shane Battier (+)*
8 Chuck Hayes 
*54 Tracy McGrady (-)*
54 Yao Ming


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*11 Rafer Alston (+)*
34 Shane Battier 
*7 Chuck Hayes (-)*
54 Tracy McGrady 
54 Yao Ming


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*12 Rafer Alston (+)*
34 Shane Battier
*6 Chuck Hayes (-)*
54 Tracy McGrady
54 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*11 Rafer Alston (-)
35 Shane Battier(+)*
6 Chuck Hayes 
54 Tracy McGrady
54 Yao Ming


----------



## bci3434

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

11 Rafer Alston 
35 Shane Battier
5 Chuck Hayes (-) 
55 Tracy McGrady (+)
54 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*10 Rafer Alston (-)*
35 Shane Battier
*6 Chuck Hayes (+)*
55 Tracy McGrady 
54 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*9 Rafer Alston (-)*
35 Shane Battier
6 Chuck Hayes 
55 Tracy McGrady
*55 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*8 Rafer Alston (-)*
35 Shane Battier
6 Chuck Hayes
55 Tracy McGrady
*56 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

8 Rafer Alston 
35 Shane Battier
5 Chuck Hayes (-)
56 Tracy McGrady (+)
56 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

8 Rafer Alston 
35 Shane Battier
*4 Chuck Hayes (-)
57 Tracy McGrady (+)
*56 Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*7 Rafer Alston (-)*
35 Shane Battier
4 Chuck Hayes 
57 Tracy McGrady 
*57 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*9 Rafer Alston (+)*
35 Shane Battier
*3 Chuck Hayes (-)*
57 Tracy McGrady 
56 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*8 Rafer Alston (-)*
35 Shane Battier
3 Chuck Hayes
57 Tracy McGrady
*57 Yao Ming(+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



> 7 Rafer Alston
> 35 Shane Battier
> 3 Chuck Hayes
> 57 Tracy McGrady
> 58 Yao Ming


Fixed.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*6 Rafer Alston (-)*
35 Shane Battier
3 Chuck Hayes
*58 Tracy McGrady (+)*
58 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Ok, Now we can see who are the trio

*5 Rafer Alston (-)*
35 Shane Battier
*4 Chuck Hayes (+)*
58 Tracy McGrady
58 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

5 Rafer Alston 
35 Shane Battier
*3 Chuck Hayes (-)*
58 Tracy McGrady
*59 Yao Ming (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*4 Rafer Alston(-)*
35 Shane Battier
*4 Chuck Hayes (+)*
58 Tracy McGrady
59 Yao Ming


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*3 Rafer Alston(-)*
35 Shane Battier
4 Chuck Hayes 
*59 Tracy McGrady(+)*
59 Yao Ming

There was never any doubt in my mind who the last three would be (my goal was just to keep Chuck in the last 6 :biggrin: )


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

3 Rafer Alston
*36 Shane Battier (+)*
4 Chuck Hayes 
*58 Tracy McGrady(-)*
59 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

3 Rafer Alston
36 Shane Battier* 
3 Chuck Hayes (-)
59 Tracy McGrady(+)*
59 Yao Ming


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

3 Rafer Alston
36 Shane Battier 
*2 Chuck Hayes* (-)
59 Tracy McGrady
*60 Yao Ming * (+)


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*2 Rafer Alston(-)*
36 Shane Battier
2 Chuck Hayes 
*60 Tracy McGrady(+)*
60 Yao Ming


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

2 Rafer Alston
36 Shane Battier
*1 Chuck Hayes (-)*
*61 Tracy McGrady (+)*
60 Yao Ming
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

2 Rafer Alston
36 Shane Battier
*0 Chuck Hayes* (-)
61 Tracy McGrady 
*61 Yao Ming* (+)


Bye bye, Chuck


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*1 Rafer Alston(-)*
*37 Shane Battier(+)*
61 Tracy McGrady 
61 Yao Ming


----------



## bci3434

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

38 Shane Battier(+)
61 Tracy McGrady 
61 Yao Ming


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Yo, dre what's up? Nice to see you here man. 
You were supposed to post pictures of Chuck because you "killed" him. 
But I am so nice I would do that for you. lol.
Chuck Hayes one last look in the game of survivor:


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Rafer needs pics now too!!

edit: cause dean and I thought alike! LOL So I edited out my pics!!


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Rafer Alston one last look in the game of Survivor:








































































Bonus: Alston NBA Highlight​
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OafFoaf_5V8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OafFoaf_5V8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*



HayesFan said:


> Rafer needs pics now too!!
> 
> edit: cause dean and I thought alike! LOL So I edited out my pics!!


Great minds right?

39 Shane Battier (+)
61 Tracy McGrady
60 Yao Ming (-)


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

38 Shane Battier (-)
61 Tracy McGrady
61 Yao Ming (+)


this will take some time someone should make a poll


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Everybody now should gather some ideas. I will make a Poll if needed.
I would say everyone of the trio starts at five.


----------



## Cornholio

*Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

*T-Mac*
















*Yao*
















*Or Batman?*
















Edit: Got it working for you. lol. -Dean


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

*Vote here !!!*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

I don't know why the pictures aren't showing :sad:


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

Did you do the


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*



HayesFan said:


> Did you do the on both sides of it?[/QUOTE]
> thats not it, it has to do with how nba.com is protecting the images.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

aaaah! Gotcha!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

T-mac takin' a ride, and giving a facial at the same time...HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT????

:cheers:


----------



## K-Dub

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*



4ever_bball_fan said:


> T-mac takin' a ride, and giving a facial at the same time...HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT????
> 
> :cheers:


That's my desktop background.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

Ok, the pictures are working now. 
-----------------
So, who will win? 
Battier has the hottest costume by the way.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

Thanks, DTM. :greatjob:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

LMAO I'd vote for Battier just for the picture!

But true to my name, there's only one guy I can vote for


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

I merged the two thread because I don't want them to be separated after say two weeks. This is kind of a selfish act, but if nobody likes it I will try to split it back.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Rockets Survivor*

Shane!


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*



Yao Mania said:


> LMAO I'd vote for Battier just for the picture!
> 
> But true to my name, there's only one guy I can vote for



haha i almost voted for him too because of that but...YAO


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Rockets' Survivor: Final 3*

Yao's gonna win it. SO obviously so.


----------



## Mr.Prince

I voted for McGrady because he is just better, simple as that. I'm sick of people underrating McGrady because of last year's season, I mean this is the guy who, for years, used to be on the same level as Kobe, if not better. This is the guy who had one of the best season's ever, PER-wise, in '02/'03...and just because of last season, an injury-plagued season, guys are underrating him so much now. Just think of what the rockets would be if you take away Ming and leave McGrady, and if you take away McGrady and just leave Yao, McGrady is the man, and he will be again next season, and I'm not taking anything from Yao, it's just that I'm so sick of people not acknowledging McGrady. I tell you, the man will be on a mission next season and then there will be all the fans showing up again, just hopping on the bandwaggon, just like that...hop...so think twice about McGrady and don't judge him that fast.


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr.Prince said:


> I voted for McGrady because he is just better, simple as that. I'm sick of people underrating McGrady because of last year's season, I mean this is the guy who, for years, used to be on the same level as Kobe, if not better. This is the guy who had one of the best season's ever, PER-wise, in '02/'03...and just because of last season, an injury-plagued season, guys are underrating him so much now. Just think of what the rockets would be if you take away Ming and leave McGrady, and if you take away McGrady and just leave Yao, McGrady is the man, and he will be again next season, and I'm not taking anything from Yao, it's just that I'm so sick of people not acknowledging McGrady. I tell you, the man will be on a mission next season and then there will be all the fans showing up again, just hopping on the bandwaggon, just like that...hop...so think twice about McGrady and don't judge him that fast.


 asking us houston fans to choose between yao and mcgrady isnt that easy. i dont have a favorite player, the only way i can really choose is on a "what have they done for me lately" basis. its almost like choosing which child you love more.


----------



## Mr.Prince

Yes, to some of them it may be like that, but sure not all of 'em. Haven't you seen all the posts like "McGrady's done", by Rockets fans. Most of the fans are also saying this is Yao's team and that's what makes me sick too...I mean when has Yao proven himself? Since when is this Yao's team...since the Rockets are 2-16 without McGrady or when he's not finishing the game? No disrepect to Yao but I doubt he could even lead them to the playoffs. People are forgetting the impact McGrady has, the Rockets are McGrady's team, there should be no doubt. I think it's just pathetic, that as soon as McGrady is out, people, even Rocket's fans turn on him, I go to ClutchFans and see trade proposals...then, when McGrady's back they'll be praising him again...
He has always had these back problems, and have you forgotten what he has done? Leading Orlando to the playoffs year after year, single-handedly. Forcing Detroit to seven games, forcing Dallas to seven games, scoring 13 in like 33 seconds, being an All-Star year after year, having one of the best individual seasons ever, being one of the first in years to score over 60 when the NBA wasn't as soft as now, winning back-to-back scoring titles...
Now think about it, and take McGrady away, what do you get? Now do the opposite, and it looks much brighter doesn't it?


----------



## bronx43

Mr.Prince said:


> Yes, to some of them it may be like that, but sure not all of 'em. Haven't you seen all the posts like "McGrady's done", by Rockets fans. Most of the fans are also saying this is Yao's team and that's what makes me sick too...I mean when has Yao proven himself? Since when is this Yao's team...since the Rockets are 2-16 without McGrady or when he's not finishing the game? No disrepect to Yao but I doubt he could even lead them to the playoffs. People are forgetting the impact McGrady has, the Rockets are McGrady's team, there should be no doubt. I think it's just pathetic, that as soon as McGrady is out, people, even Rocket's fans turn on him, I go to ClutchFans and see trade proposals...then, when McGrady's back they'll be praising him again...
> He has always had these back problems, and have you forgotten what he has done? Leading Orlando to the playoffs year after year, single-handedly. Forcing Detroit to seven games, forcing Dallas to seven games, scoring 13 in like 33 seconds, being an All-Star year after year, having one of the best individual seasons ever, being one of the first in years to score over 60 when the NBA wasn't as soft as now, winning back-to-back scoring titles...
> Now think about it, and take McGrady away, what do you get? Now do the opposite, and it looks much brighter doesn't it?



I agree that McGrady got the short end of the stick this year due to his injuries. However, even before his injuries, I have seen a consistent decline in his game. Back in ORL, he attacked the basket on a regular basis. THe past couple of years, his back has limited him to a jumpshooter. He is still without a doubt, a top ten player in the league. Yao, on the other hand, is a center. Centers are rare, therefore they are valuable. Good swingmen are important, but they are also a dime a dozen. You can offer me the likes of Dwyane, Kobe, Lebron, Carmelo, McGrady, Carter, Pierce, Arenas... I can go on but you get my drift. Good centers can also dictate the flow of the game and provide an inside out threat. With a swingman, you live and die by his jumpshot. I love both Yao and Tracy, but there is no management in the league who would take Tracy(even healthy) over Yao(post-Allstar break).


----------



## TracywtFacy

it's kinda pointless to go any further, yao and tmac are each as important as each other to this team...

of all that's been said, the thing i like most about those two players is how they provide such a horrendous matchup problem against other teams... both their shots are impossible to block - tmac because of his height, elevation, creativity, variety and versatility, and yao... well he towers over his defenders, he is getting stronger every season, and has unbelievable range and soft touch for a giant...


----------

